# Never Forget



## fatboy (Sep 11, 2016)

I won't.............

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gPHnadJ-0hE


----------



## cda (Sep 11, 2016)

Yep
Some people are already forgetting

And, what are say age  21 and below are taught about the attack on the USA??


----------



## fatboy (Sep 11, 2016)

I know, sad. I'm visiting my son who is Army, we were talking about how new 18 year old recruits wouldn't have any real memories of it.......


----------



## cda (Sep 11, 2016)

Remember the Alamo??


----------



## cda (Sep 11, 2016)

Remember Pearl Harbor??


----------



## fatboy (Sep 11, 2016)

cda said:


> Remember the Alamo??





cda said:


> Remember Pearl Harbor??



Yes, and yes, but I am kind of a military history junkie............


----------

